# What image comes to mind when you think of a type?



## Tyrant (Mar 8, 2012)

Simple question.

When I see the word INFP, I think of a pale, skinny teenager sitting in a field of flowers while looking at the sky. When I see the word ENTJ, I think of a big guy in a suit. When I see the word INTJ, I only see chess pieces.

Time to contribute.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*When i think of an INFJ, I think of a girl. sitting on the steps reading while the other kids play. The girl is thinking how shallow the rest are...wait...that girl was me!*:shocked:


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

INTP I think of a hermit in a cave scratching at others who shine light on his abode.

INFP I think of this long haired John Lennon author sitting in a half-dim kitchen struggling what to write.

ISFP I see the fat french Artist with the beret, moustachio and thick painted brush (Socionics.com has a similar image perhaps that's its origin.)

ESFP some girl in a dark club with dark hair and dancing sweaty all around maybe guys or her friends around her, except for red and green strobe lights it's hard to see much else.

ESTP I usually picture a football player like Robin Van Persie

ISTP is the unfriendly computer technician who loves facts and crunchin sh!t

ENFP is the dancing panda

INTJ could be the hermit, I like the chess board. INFJ could be the queen on the chess board

ENFJ slut does coke and does really well in high school and university


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

INFJ: Medium 
INFP: Dreamy prince/princess 
ENFJ: Santa
ENFP: The image that Lady Gaga sells 

INTJ: Mad scientist (initially rejected by society) + Nihilistic philosopher 
INTP: Einstein 
ENTJ: Napoleon 
ENTP: BUGS BUNNY : 3 

ISFJ: That special friend ; ) 
ISFP: Divas
ESFJ: The stereotypical mother 
ESFP: A party animal 

ISTP: LOL 
ISTJ: The stereotypical father 
ESTJ: A boss 
ESTP: An anarchist


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

INTP:







INTJ:









ENTJ:









INFP:







ENFP:








INFJ:







ENFJ:








ISTP:







ESTP:









ISFP:







ESFP:









ESFJ:







ISFJ:








ESTJ:







ISTJ:


----------



## Tula13 (Dec 2, 2012)

I picture people I know that are that type. I'm not very imaginative :/


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

N is blue and S is red, but EN is definitely green. 'INFJ' seems yellow.


----------



## Peripatetic (Jul 17, 2012)

Entp - I think of the cannon wielding dwarves from Warcraft 3. 

Es/nfp - usually just think of my beagle pup

intj - the Internet and night

infp - this isn't so much a thought or image as a feeling, a feeling of sensitivity. & daydreams.

intp - silence, if such a thing can be imaged

isfp - anyone standing alone quietly, and slightly sad but trying not to show it

Istp - dude smoking a cigarette clearly not caring. Sometimes there're explosions near or of him. 

Istj - expressionlessness. Also, I picture a book on military strategy being pulled off a shelf by an invisible hand for emphasis.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

ESTP - umm Roger Sterling

ISTP - loner that manages to be the coolest dude in the group

ISFP - artsy photographer who you think is intuitive and philosophical, but doesn't think much about that stuff at all

ESFP - Justin Bieber fan; that's her entire identity, purpose and drive in life.

INTP - antisocial naive nerdy kid who isn't afraid to assert himself or tell people off at the same time

ENTP - cynical comedian who finds everything amusing

ENFP - ADHD man child

INFP - nice kid who always looks sad or depressed

ESTJ - Uptight dad

ISTJ - prude

ISFJ - a mom who doesn't think about anything except motherly duties

ENTJ - teacher that acts all nice and bubbly at first but ends up being strict and demanding as hell

The rest idk


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

Peripatetic said:


> Istp - dude smoking a cigarette clearly not caring. Sometimes there're explosions near or of him.





cudibloop said:


> ISTP - loner that manages to be the coolest dude in the group



HAHA Love these both.


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

INFJ: Mystical gypsy lady, Mystery from the book "the game"

INTJ: Hermit, DR. Evil, basically anyone planning to take over the world

INTP: Computer geeks, Bill gates, high-iq people

INFP: Shy little girls, artists of some kind, butterflies

ENFJ: Oprah Winfrey, MILF, provider of families

ENTJ: VD of some company, hypocrites, politicians, no nonsense

ENFP: Pink elephants, Flower-power, stand-up comedians, photographers

ENTP: The Joker, Sherlok holmes, trolls, DR. House, Robert Downey JR

ISTP: Skater-dude, lumberjack, pot-smoker, "that guy"

ESTP: Soldiers, people going to nightclubs, screaming jocks, nascar-racing

ISFP: Emo, sensitive, deep people, Brad Pitt, gentleness

ESFP: Absolute chaos, ADHD disorder, shallowness, clowns, "the cool kids", Justin Bieber

ISTJ: WW2 fabricworker, old people, law and order, boring books about politics

ESTJ: Argumentative people, Judge judy, republicans, mature, judgemental

ISFJ: Nurse, granny, cares about family

ESFJ: Smothering, whiny girls, hot actress, victoria secrets model


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

ISTJ 








The dad from Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## Clearwater (Dec 18, 2012)

ENTJ: Fields of war
INTJ: Chemical instruments in a science lab
ENTP: American classic comic book
INTP: Flowcharts on a meeting room whiteboard

ENFJ: A very insightful teddy bear
INFJ: A transparent head silhouette with lots of street signs inside it.
ENFP: Country Flags
INFP: A huge banner of a charity event

ESTP: An amusement park
ISTP: A man building a birdhouse
ESFP: Dancers in a broadway theater
ISFP: A Piano

ESTJ: A project manager in a meeting room
ISTJ: The White House
ESFJ: A birthday party with lots of gifts
ISFJ: Backyard of a house with a hanging laundry under the sun

I'm crazy, I know :tongue:


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

ISFJ - watercolors, things that are preserved: pressed flowers, mosquito in amber, pickles. rope
ISTJ - working hands, small gestures, completion, mathematical games, quiet pleasures 
ISFP - red everywhere, Woodstock, fiddle music, activists
ISTP - Jung, ferocity, German philosophy, metal

INFJ - an abyss veiled with a meadow's growth, arcane texts
INTJ - an enigma wrapped in a burrito baked in a turkey, chronic bitchface, Hansel and Gretel's library 
INFP - unicorns, Princess Jasmine's tiger thing... Raj?, hipster glasses, Narnia
INTP - Marvin from AHGTTG, LoTR, Warhammer figurines, staring

ESFJ - golden retrievers, red and white checks, dramatics, gossip, diners
ESTJ - corporate offices, Americana, Abercrombie and Fitch 
ESFP - raves, E, reality television, Elvis
ESTP - car salesman, soccer players

ENFJ - Romeo and Juliet, looms
ENTJ - Captain Kirk, bouncing, physical presence 
ENFP - dark purple and gold, Santa Claus
ENTP - genies


----------



## snowghost (Dec 30, 2012)

ENFP- a rainbow

ENTP- a sly charming man who can sweep any woman off her feet 

ENFJ- Obama ( i dont even know if he is)

ENTJ- A guy correcting me 

ESFP- some spiritual dancing guy, he is kind of elf-like

ESTP- some dude playing basketball

ESTJ- someone yelling at someone for doing something wrong

ESFJ- hugs

INFP- looking out of the window to see a gloomy imagined world of dragons

INTP- a crazy weird abstract guy..who im very attracted to in an odd way >.<

ISFP- a hippie dancing naked in a field spreading flowers with a huge grin on his/her face

ISTP- stone faced guy staring strongly at an object

INFJ- a guy with a guitar singing a girl a song

INTJ- pure awesomeness

ISFJ- a butterfly

ISTJ- a wrestler


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

ISTJ- law, order, ocd, traditional, by the book.
ESTJ- same as ISTJ but more judmental, bully.
ESFJ- Invasive person, overly attached girl.
ISFJ- dooby, fundamentalist christians.

ESFP- beer, party, annoying facebook girl, justin bieber fan, cheerleader.
ESTP- drug dealers, snoop Dogg, fighters.
ISTP- undertaker (WWE), motorcycles.
ISFP- fluttershy, emo

INTP- L, Einstein.
INTJ- evil scientist trying to dominate the world.
ENTJ- Money, CEO, megalomaniacal.
ENTP- troll face , joker, Steve jobs, House.

INFP-john Lenon.
ENFP- Nyan cat.
ENFJ- religious cult leader.
INFJ- revolutionnary wanna be, Jesus.


----------



## jayyy (May 18, 2012)

ISFJ:









INFP:









INTJ:









ESFJ:









ENFP:









ENTJ:









INFJ:









ESTP:









INTP:









ISFP:









ISTP:









ENTP:









ESTJ:









ISTJ:









ENFJ:









ESFP:


----------



## iCastPizza (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh dear, the gifs cracked me up :laughing: I love this thread!


----------



## snowghost (Dec 30, 2012)

@jayyy what is the INTP one?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *When i think of an INFJ, I think of a girl. sitting on the steps reading while the other kids play. The girl is thinking how shallow the rest are...wait...that girl was me!*:shocked:



That girl was me exactly, too!! 
In second grade an ISFP boy moved to our school, and he'd draw next to me and give me lessons. I'd tell him what books he should read and help him with his homework... Okay, cute story over now


----------

